# New Full Timer here Tips for me?



## CMaddux92 (Oct 2, 2016)

just bought a 98 wilderness 23 ft pull behind camper to stay in. live in southern Missouri winters do get cold here and nights here are already getting a little bit cool. on my parents property they have a septic tank and there is a clean out pipe sticking out of the ground about where id like to park my camper. can I use the cleanout for a dump station? I'm new to campers and there are 2 grill size propane tanks on the front and wondering what my best option is for heating the camper this winter? and how long running the furnace those 2 tanks of propane would last me keeping the inside warm but not blazing hot just comfortable. give me all your advice and tips I would very much appreciate it! thank you!


----------



## DamonRVwoman (Oct 29, 2016)

I just joined this Forum today. In the (almost) 13 years that I've been RVing, it's only been in a motorhome, so I have no advice to give on your query. However, I just published three articles about our eight years of full-time RVing--which might give you some tips for when you start exploring this great country. It's amazing what you'll discover.

I dk why this appears.p1 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 12.0px Helvetica; color: #e4af09} p.p2 {margin: 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px 0.0px; font: 12.0px Helvetica; color: #454545; min-height: 14.0px}

http://exclusive.multibriefs.com/author/elizabeth-hurlow-hannah   I dk how to make this a clickable link! But if you paste it in your browser--and read them in chronological order, I've been told it's been very helpful!

Good luck! Enjoy the open road!

Elizabeth


----------



## William David (Dec 8, 2016)

I have a some suggestions for you;
1. Make a thorough check for air leaks on the inside
2. Keep your RV Furnace in tip-top condition.
3. Take the time to seal your RV well
4. Use heat pump if you are not comfortable with Propane furnace at nights
5. Dress warmly while in your RV
6. In cold nights use electric blanket
7. Space heater should be your second level of heating

Hope it will helpful.
Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Dec 8, 2016)

Cover your windows inside with some kind of insulation.  You will have to insulate your water hose from water supply to RV.  Some type underpinning would help.  You probably have 30 amp service so be careful with what you run inside.  If you sue electric heaters make sure they are new and good .  Do not place them near flammable materials.  You will have to leave your dump valves closed till they fill before emptying them.  Never leave them closed as build up will happen unless the RV is a FEMA and has no holding tanks.  Moisture ans sweating will be a problem so run the bath vent when showering.  Just some things that come t mind.  Good luck


----------

